# male and female bettas



## lfc80 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi all thanks for your help i couldnt reply before the thread must have been full as it didnt give me the option to reply the male and females are getting along fine at the moment the male is blowing bubbles at the top of the tank is he wanting to mate 
cheers


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

lfc80 said:


> hi all thanks for your help i couldnt reply before the thread must have been full as it didnt give me the option to reply the male and females are getting along fine at the moment the male is blowing bubbles at the top of the tank is he wanting to mate
> cheers


Don't breed them unless you know what you're doing.


----------



## lfc80 (Jul 22, 2009)

ill try not to j was just reading yours funny thing that isnt it i had a thread before but it filled up on 12 replies i noticed u had 19 how do i get more replies did you sort your females out and is it difficult to breed them 
cheers


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

lfc80 said:


> ill try not to j was just reading yours funny thing that isnt it i had a thread before but it filled up on 12 replies i noticed u had 19 how do i get more replies did you sort your females out and is it difficult to breed them
> cheers


I didn't really understand that.
It can be difficult to breed them. I haven't had one succesful spawn all summer, just a bad summer I guess and a few on my part.


----------



## lfc80 (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah it was mixed up i will start again i have just read your problem with your females that is why i said it was a funny one after them being together for so long. and the bit about the replys if you look i posted a thread just before this one but i couldnt reply to noone because i didnt have the reply box at the bottom of the screen i only had 12 but i notchied on yours you have 19 replys i was wondering if you have to change somthing when you start a thread cheers


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

lfc80 said:


> yeah it was mixed up i will start again i have just read your problem with your females that is why i said it was a funny one after them being together for so long. and the bit about the replys if you look i posted a thread just before this one but i couldnt reply to noone because i didnt have the reply box at the bottom of the screen i only had 12 but i notchied on yours you have 19 replys i was wondering if you have to change somthing when you start a thread cheers


No you don't have to do anything to your threads


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

At the top of the thread there is a box that says "add new post". At the top of a forum page it should say "add new topic" or " new thread".


----------



## lfc80 (Jul 22, 2009)

o ok then i they were to breed whats the best way to go about it do u need to remove the fry from the tank cheers


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Before breeding I would recommend doing lots of research. That way, you'll know what supplies you'll need and how to go about it properly.


----------



## lfc80 (Jul 22, 2009)

cheers thanks for the help ill post some pics tomorrow of all the fish so keep an eye out for my pics pls lfc80 
once again cheers for the help there are some pics on here of my setup already if your intrested they are under my new setup 
cheers


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I agree with drama, don't breed unless you do LOTS of research.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=26844 is where you should start looking. Please do a lot of research before doing this. Like I always say: research till your brain hurts!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!


----------



## lfc80 (Jul 22, 2009)

ive had fish for 10 years but i have never bred any but saying that they were big fish. oscars and redtailed cats in a 6ft tank then i went to marine but just cant afford it any more ive never even looked at bettas but im glad i have i love the look of them and i even had mine today nibbling my finger my oscars would have taken them off and my redtailed would have had the arm lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

lfc80 said:


> ive had fish for 10 years but i have never bred any but saying that they were big fish. oscars and redtailed cats in a 6ft tank then i went to marine but just cant afford it any more ive never even looked at bettas but im glad i have i love the look of them and i even had mine today nibbling my finger my oscars would have taken them off and my redtailed would have had the arm lol


LOL. Ya those are big fish. I've been keeping bettas for 7 years and breeding them for 1 year.


----------



## lfc80 (Jul 22, 2009)

you know your stuff then i have posted some pics of the setup in habits section if you get time have a peek tell me what you think and if youi have any advice would apreciate it 
cheers


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

lfc80 said:


> you know your stuff then i have posted some pics of the setup in habits section if you get time have a peek tell me what you think and if youi have any advice would apreciate it
> cheers


I know a lot but I still consider myself a n00b at bettas.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> I know a lot but I still consider myself a n00b at bettas.


LOL! haha, none of us do. 



And by lots of research, we mean research way more than you think you should. If you think you know enough, then you don't. There is always more to learn.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think sometimes we think we know enough, then when we actually get into the situation, we have even more questions and find that we didn't know as much as we thought.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I think sometimes we think we know enough, then when we actually get into the situation, we have even more questions and find that we didn't know as much as we thought.


Yea, I know what you mean. I know sooo much more since joining this forum. I was under the same impression as everyone else, that bettas are fine in small places and don't need much. I am so glad I found this site and did all my research before even getting mine. I was giving advice already before I got Pheonix lol. I still have questions sometimes lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have learned so much from people here and not just stuff about bettas. I plan on asking for a nice aquarium book for Christmas. lol I want to make sure the advice I give is accurate.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I have learned so much from people here and not just stuff about bettas. I plan on asking for a nice aquarium book for Christmas. lol I want to make sure the advice I give is accurate.


Cool, and I think you always give excellent advice. Sure helped me out a bunch of times!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you! I enjoy helping people and answering questions, if I can! lol


----------

